# Are there any blu ray players/media streaming devices that have netflix, youtube and twitchtv apps?



## Scotty99

I have been searching for this on the internet and i simply cannot find one that supports all 3. Twitch is huge right now and im surprised more blu ray players/media streamers (like roku for example) do not have this app.

Only thing i can find that has all 3 is xbox 360, but i also heard you need an xbox live subscription for these to work which i am not willing to do. I also know ps4/xbox1 will have all 3 but again not sure if you need a sub active to use these.

Sorry if this isnt the right forum for this but its the closest thing i could find to being relevant.


----------



## soulbounder

Twitch TV is relatively new compared to the others. I don't know of any Blu Ray players that have it.


----------



## Shadychevyowner

My experiance is you do not want a smart blueray player. Ive had 2 sonys and a panasonic. They work great for 6 months or so then slow down alot. Im not one to be waiting on hardware to load when i select something. Id recommend hitting up htpc forum and building a cheap one. It will be way faster and you can do alot more with it.


----------



## Robilar

Can you clarify slow down alot?

I was looking at buying a Sony at well. I have an HTPC for my main living room but wanted a wireless box for streaming Netflix in the bedroom and don't want to spend a lot of money. I've seen Sony's that have good reviews for roughly $100.

How does wi-fi degrade on a device?


----------



## Scotty99

He probably means the menu, and ive heard that with a lot of blu ray devices as well. I have probably the worst rated blu ray player of all time, but its honestly not very bad for the price i paid (60 bucks like 2 yrs ago).
http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-BDX2250-Enabled-Blu-ray-Player/dp/B005DII6XW

The only problem i have with mine is the menu will get slow every two-three months and you need to unplug it from the wall for like 30 secs, then its good for a few more months. Ive watched hundreds of hours of netflix on it and only once ive seen it have to buffer during a movie, quite impressive on that end. I really just want the twitch app cause im happy with how youtube and netflix work on my player.


----------



## Shadychevyowner

My latest sony was horrible. Had to unplug it every time i wasn't using it or it would be real slow maybe 10-20 sec wait times between netflix menus. Would also shift video quality while streaming. Would bounce from 480 to 720 to 1080. It is like it had a hard time streaming 1080 and would drop down to try and catch up buffering. Cheap Htpc will get you a lot of different free shows from broadcasters.

Of coarse i cut the cable 2 years ago so everything i watch is streamed. So my stuff get used alot. A typical day will run me 15Gb a day. So imagin what went through that sony box i had for 6 months.


----------



## Scotty99

So shady, i wouldnt be 100% against doing a HTPC but how do you control it from your couch/bed whatever. Are there any problems with audio or anything not syncing? I should probably do some research on htpc's and all the programs i havent looked into that in years, im sure its far ahead of what it used to be.


----------



## Shadychevyowner

With AMD's APUS you can build a cheap htpc for streaming content. Right now Im using a Logitech K400 keyboard but when I get the money will move to some kind of remote like a TV remote or console style remote. There are tons of way to control them depending on how much you want to spend.

Id hang around the HTPC section lots of good information. Im am no where near as good as those guys. I just got tired of the stupid/smart bluray players and refuse to buy a smart TV b/c it is to expensive to replace when I get sick of how slow it is.

Granted a Bluray player is $50+ for a htpc and you need software to play Blurays. But some searching on the internet and you can play them with VLC for free. Id say you could build a HTPC with no Bluray for $300 with a copy of OEM Windows. Then add in a bluray player at a later date.


----------

